# Popping noise in front end



## Butters54 (Sep 25, 2019)

I've got my new to me 2016 Nissan Altima SR. Loving it so far. I've had it for about a week now. I'm noticing a popping sound coming from the front end when I'm sitting still and turn my steering wheel back and forth. It only takes about an 8th of a turn each way to hear the popping noise. I'm thinking maybe it's the tie rods. I've tried checking them for play with the car on the ground but it doesn't seem to have any. I'm going to the dealership tomorrow to have them look at it. They did tell me at the last minute that it had been in a front end accident a while back, but you can't even tell. I think it was mainly cosmetic and I think they replaced the front bumper. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since it was in a front end accident, it could be anything in the front end.

- bent chassis.
- fractured tie-rod end(s).
- fractured ball joint(s).
- broken suspension bushings.
- It could be the steering gear causing the problem. Make sure the fluid level is at the full mark. Jack the front of the car up and use jack stands under the chassis so that you'll be able to turn the steering wheel end-to-end. Now *start* the engine up and slowly turn the steering wheel end-to-end; the turning of the steering should be smooth and free of any noise; do this several times.


----------

